# Help with ICD9 code



## Gemini18 (Oct 15, 2009)

I know someone who works for a Urology Specialist.  She has a patient who came in with a referral for an examine.  The urologist is doing an examine for a mass in his prostate.  

What is the Vcode for this?  She is thinking V70.0 or V72.85, I don't believe this is correct.  Does anyone know of a better one to use?

Thanks


----------



## KCROSS (Oct 15, 2009)

*cpc, cemc, cuc*

This would not be a V-code.  She would use 602.9, unspecified disorder of prostate.  Use 796.4, other abnormal clinical findings, to report an abnormal digital rectal exam.

Thank

Karen


----------



## jgf-CPC (Oct 15, 2009)

Not a V-code use 602.9 unspec disorder of prostate


----------



## Gemini18 (Oct 15, 2009)

Thanks Karen --

I will pass this on to her. 

Karen


----------



## LLovett (Oct 15, 2009)

Clarification needed. 

If she is wanting to use a V code it sounds like he was sent for a screening visit to determine if there is a mass in the prostate and in fact there was not which is why she wants to use a V code.

Is this the case, or is there a mass?

I am thinking if there is no mass you would use V76.44.

Laura, CPC, CEMC


----------



## Gemini18 (Oct 15, 2009)

Hi Laura -

That was the first V code she came up with.  But -- it states "malignant" and the physician didn't write that, so I told her not to go with that particular V code.  Her clinical staff is telling her she can't use a Vcode, she called me and this is where I got stuck.  Thanks anyway.  I have to call her back now.


----------

